# frog and reptile expo



## DA_GRIZ (May 5, 2007)

hey all

went to the show today with fay (GARTHNFAY) and a few others. was a awsome day seen some nice snakes and lizards and met a few people.who i met was dymbak,hazzard,glimmerman,sparticus,fishhead and mungus. anyways heres a few pics


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 5, 2007)

any more pics? i am goin to moor and wanna know what to look forward to


----------



## chickenman (May 5, 2007)

yeah we need more pictures as i said in the other thread i cant wait 13 hours


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 5, 2007)

alot more pics i took 70 or so more but i will post some tomorrow ppl feel free to add pics


----------



## learning snake man (May 5, 2007)

*thank,s jess for your time to have put up some pic,s so a big thank,s from everyone cheers*


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 5, 2007)

yeh, some awesome pics, thanks for posting them


----------



## raxor (May 5, 2007)

Awesome! A thorny devil!


----------



## Hawk (May 5, 2007)

Great pics Jessie, thanks for sharing them mate.


----------



## jham66 (May 5, 2007)

Two different posts of people taking pictures at the expo and 90% of the pics are of the same things...must be a boring expo...lol...only saying that cause I am a long way away and can't go!!!


----------



## little guy (May 5, 2007)

Heres a couple of photos i took today. At the expo.I had a great day caught up with a few mates spun a few yarns with the boys watched anthony stimpson neville burns do their show's. spoke to mike swan for a while and saw some great reptiles as well where else could you do that Grabbed a new hook and a laser thermometer got some good photos bloody good day.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 5, 2007)

oh i loves that bredl i wanted to take it home lol


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 5, 2007)

last one for the night


----------



## hazzard (May 6, 2007)

I was a great day and it was a pleasure to meet you jessie! More photos will be displayed in the coming days


----------



## clarkey (May 6, 2007)

Hey little guy, that bloke in the middle pic holding the croc is one ugly dude, don't know who's uglier, the croc or him. Only joking Tony's a great bloke and hes been a big help to Anthony Stimson down there the last few days


----------



## clarkey (May 6, 2007)

Jess that pic of the jungle you posted won first prize. I believe it's a Peter Krauss lineage snake owned by the Snake Ranch. Peter's lineage got First, Second and third I believe


----------



## Jules (May 6, 2007)

What time are the shows? I'm going out today but wont be there until about 12.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

anyone know what time they draw the door prize


----------



## vinspa (May 6, 2007)

I think they are drawing it at about 4pm not 100% though


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

ok thanx want my name pulled out lol


----------



## vinspa (May 6, 2007)

Dont we all!!!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 6, 2007)

do they selll animals and accesories there?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

they sell incects not reptiles and the do sell accesories


----------



## mikep (May 6, 2007)

how mch does it cost to get in to the expo and what time does it close


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

5 for kids ,10 for adults and 25 for 2 adults and 2 kids

not sure what time it finishes


----------



## little guy (May 6, 2007)

Yeh Tony is a top bloke clarkey and is working hard to gain experience with crocs and anthony has been helping him out..Who better than Anthony stimson to be your teacher .
We will be seeing more of Tony as he is going to be an exhibitor of our great reptiles. I look forward to seeing him out there and wish him all the best.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 6, 2007)

A highlight for me was Nev's bush poetry. Also the stunningly beautiful taipans there.


----------



## minusone (May 6, 2007)

i had a great time yesterday.
everyone i spoke to was really helpful and informative.

some amazing looking jungle pythons there!!!

i couldn't find my camera though =( ah boo

*fingers crossed to be winning the rough scale python* hahaha


----------



## Nephrurus (May 6, 2007)

oops. meant to post these as well. 


You all know who you are, so no need to name names. That long haired gimp in the black jacket was particularly annoying though.


















-H


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2007)

whats with the blurred out faces


----------



## Ramsayi (May 6, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> whats with the blurred out faces



I wonder if that could be the elusive Greenwillow? :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> I wonder if that could be the elusive Greenwillow? :lol:


 
I'll never tell


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> I wonder if that could be the elusive Greenwillow? :lol:



to my knowledge....Lily wasn't there yesterday! I could be wrong though!!


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> to my knowledge....Lily wasn't there yesterday! I could be wrong though!!



Very wrong  She is in those pics somewhere ...


----------



## Mork (May 6, 2007)

so spike....howd u find the show....and the BBQ? Meet anyone from the site? In public?


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

Mork said:


> so spike....howd u find the show....and the BBQ? Meet anyone from the site? In public?



Was great show, had some nice conversations with some people at the BBQ before I left, and I met quite a few people there ... GreenWillow, wokka, Sdaji, Wrasse, Graig and Gab Latta, Gavin Bedford and heaps more... saw a few old friends there as well.

Was a very good - very long day, I was back and forth between the conference and the show all day, I spent more that 12hours out there in total.

Kane


----------



## Mork (May 6, 2007)

wow sounds like a full on day. glad you managed to come out of it in one piece.


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

Mork said:


> wow sounds like a full on day. glad you managed to come out of it in one piece.



I'm going back out there this arvo.


----------



## spongebob (May 6, 2007)

Top notch day. 

Henry,
Great photos of the reptilians, got any photos of the people?

Bob


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

somemore pics


----------



## Glimmerman (May 6, 2007)

I'm finally back after last night. Waht a weekend. It was awseome to catch up with everyone and meet all those unknown faces  :lol: I think I need to go lay down


----------



## mungus (May 6, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> I'm finally back after last night. Waht a weekend. It was awseome to catch up with everyone and meet all those unknown faces  :lol: I think I need to go lay down



Nice to catch up again, ever down my way let me know.:lol::lol:


----------



## hugsta (May 6, 2007)

Somw great pics Henry. My head still hurts though.......mmm, too much beer.


----------



## benson (May 6, 2007)

Darren, I thought you would be back there for the day today????
Mark says thanks again for the drinkie!!!


----------



## falconboy (May 6, 2007)

Hurry up 4pm, I want the albino bluey......


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

its mine well touch wood it is


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 6, 2007)

YAY i went to day it was great loved the reptiles and frogs and incects...... it has changed my mine about the animals i wont lolz


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

anyone know who won


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 6, 2007)

not yet


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 6, 2007)

i hope some one in my family one i would love the rough scaled python


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 6, 2007)

I would just like to say... WA sucks! 
looks like you all had a great time. Im going to go and sulk now.


----------



## michael555 (May 6, 2007)

does anyone know if there will be a reptile expo in queensland??


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

COME UP TO BRISSIE!!

I want too see all of the reps and I want to meet all you people!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

has the door prize been drawn yet?


----------



## ex1dic (May 6, 2007)

what locality would you say the stimsons python was in the kellyville pets stand? looked unreal and after a pair


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

MORE PICS!!!

And what was in the comp? a RSP????? :O:O:O


----------



## falconboy (May 6, 2007)

jessie said:


> has the door prize been drawn yet?



Obviously not, my mobile hasn't rung yet. :lol:


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

Yea does anyone know if the prize has been drawn yet? I went yesterday and took some photos. I at first thought the bredli was fake becaus it was just sitting there coiled up and little kids were running up and patting it and stuff and it was totally un responcive plus there didnt seem to be anyone watching it. The perentie their actually got out of its enclosure through a hole in the bottom. This little kid saw it happen and no one was listening to him except his dad and then the dad said to the guy who is holding it in the picture u better have a look under that enclosure becaus other wise your going to loose that goanna. Overall i think it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

whats in the third pic???


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

Here's a couple of quiclk pics i took. I appologise for the image quality but glass is difficult to shoot through, especially when it is dirty!!


----------



## mecoop (May 6, 2007)

did any one get pics of the black and white blue tongues


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

Ashleigh:];820698 said:


> whats in the third pic???


Boiga irregularis - "Night tiger"


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

mecoop said:


> did any one get pics of the black and white blue tongues


I got a very quick, bad one of the albino bluey you could win as there were alot of people crowded around at the time so i was shooting over some heads......i'm about to post it up.


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

Here's a few more...


----------



## Bryony (May 6, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> whats with the blurred out faces


 
Ok ok, It is me  i was sick to death of people recognizing me!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

WOW its amazing!!


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

I didnt actually see the b&w blue tounges. Where were they?


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I didnt actually see the b&w blue tounges. Where were they?


Right next to the snake ranch Exhibit, where the barrel was for the competition entries. There was a glass enclosure split into 3 sections with the RSP, Hypermelanistic bluey and then the albino bluey.


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

It has been drawn and only 1 person was at the show to collect their prize, a young boy won the Mary river turt, goo on him I say. But I think the people that won some of the prizes didn't even have a licenses... I wonder what will happen to the RSP?

Kane


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 6, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> It has been drawn and only 1 person was at the show to collect their prize, a young boy won the Mary river turt, goo on him I say. But I think the people that won some of the prizes didn't even have a licenses... I wonder what will happen to the RSP?
> 
> Kane


 
Snake ranch give you a month to get the correct licence,if that isn't possible you will geta albino bliey instead. :lol:


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

I'd just put it on a friends license... those bluey's have nothing on the RSP's!!


----------



## Jen (May 6, 2007)

There was an expo?!? where=, when and when is the next one?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 6, 2007)

Castle Hill showground. On friday, Saturday and today. I think they're held every 2 years. But it was very very crowded when i was there so it may become more frequent.


----------



## zulu (May 6, 2007)

*re frog*



MrSpike said:


> I'd just put it on a friends license... those bluey's have nothing on the RSP's!!


LOL spike,get ya eyes tested,ones a beauty with little pink eyes,the other looks like a big headed turd and moves about as much


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

zulu said:


> LOL spike,get ya eyes tested,ones a beauty with little pink eyes,the other looks like a big headed turd and moves about as much



And thats why I love them!


----------



## chickenman (May 6, 2007)

sooo any 1 know who won the rest of the stuff?


----------



## little guy (May 6, 2007)

the third photo is a night tiger brown tree snake awsom arnt they.


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

Yea thats the first time ive seen one properly, they r so amazing.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> A highlight for me was Nev's bush poetry. Also the stunningly beautiful taipans there.



You missed one of the best parts of the show Henry, the look on the face of the "staff" as Shane picked them up mid body and stuffed them into pillow cases, esp after they had told him they had trouble bagging the inland the night before and the coastal wanted to have a bit of a play before he went away.


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2007)

damn, how did i miss the thorny devil!?

i saw everything else TWICE!!

was a great day, theres so many new things i want now i'm just gonna have to wait till i settle on a decision.

i LOVED the brightly coloured boof headed beardy with the fully black beard,...so cute but so angry looking! 

the massive olive python was another one of my faves, good to see one fully grown so i dont get a shock when it becomes as thick as my leg! 

a chick @ one of the stands was trying to tell my you cant tell if a bredlis a hypo or not till its a year old,...she seemed to think it had something to do with the colour not the missing black outline around the pattern,...??


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2007)

another couple of faves,..whats the monitor on the right? i took tonnes of fotos of it but cant remember its name,....


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2007)

Spencers.


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2007)

ahh, thanks,..


----------



## salebrosus (May 7, 2007)

JasonL said:


> You missed one of the best parts of the show Henry, the look on the face of the "staff" as Shane picked them up mid body and stuffed them into pillow cases, esp after they had told him they had trouble bagging the inland the night before and the coastal wanted to have a bit of a play before he went away.



That would have been worth seeing.

Simone.


----------



## paul4 (May 7, 2007)

*good job*

We want more pics of people so we can put names to faces or faces to names.
I also went down for a couple of days to have a sticky beak and thought it was great but a little dissapointed in the quality of animals in the comps as i was expecting some cracker womas and bhp's etc and where was simon stone and some of his new carpet morphs and stuff . There wasnt even any great looking blonde macs or hypo bredli.
Over all though Anthony Stimson done a great job and volunteers also.
Paul


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

little guy said:


> View attachment 18157
> Heres a couple of photos i took today. At the expo.I had a great day caught up with a few mates spun a few yarns with the boys watched anthony stimpson neville burns do their show's. spoke to mike swan for a while and saw some great reptiles as well where else could you do that Grabbed a new hook and a laser thermometer got some good photos bloody good day.
> 
> View attachment 18152
> ...



That poor bredli was out all day.

At least with the other handling animals they were rotated and given a break.

He was put up about 830 and was taken down at the end of the day.


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2007)

yeah, i felt a bit sorry for that bredli,...if being handled by their owners is meant to stress the hell out of snakes, i cant imagine how stressed that one would have been.

...it was very well behaved will all those hands touching it,...


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

Yeah the baggin of the taipan was quite entertaining, the head bumped Anthony's hand a few times.


----------



## Chimera (May 7, 2007)

I felt a bit sorry for the Bredli as well. Anyone who saw the original lacey who was in the large enclosure in the shed would probably feel the same for it as well. It just didn't settle in as well, I was watching it with Gavin when we saw a claw and a tongue come out of the hole it had dug in the corner 

Looks like the BBQ was a great night out, shame I missed it. Mr Spike is right, they have put up a photo of GreenWillow but like CodeRed, I'll never tell


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

What neph, no compromising photos of me ,

That isn't GW in the photos, however she was there Sat and Sunday briefly... she remains a mistery to most still... Even to slatey.


----------



## GreenWillow (May 7, 2007)

I am so tired, despite spending Saturday asleep in bed and much of Sunday asleep in the back of The Dad's car. Buttermilk, the Green girls and I arrived home lastnight, and we absolutely refuse to get out of our pyjamas for atleast a week. I fully expect Anthony Stimson, Mark Harvey and Co to remain in theirs for atleast a month


----------



## copperhead (May 7, 2007)

I wish we had reptile expos like that down here in tassie.


----------



## minusone (May 7, 2007)

i wanna go again!!!
wish that was on every weekend
we had a great time


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Yeah the baggin of the taipan was quite entertaining, the head bumped Anthony's hand a few times.



Anthony? I was referring to Shane Blacks (owner) bagging techniques on Sunday arvo.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2007)

I'm surprised Mr Bredli hasn't mentioned how he found the BBQ, can't remember much?


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I'm surprised Mr Bredli hasn't mentioned how he found the BBQ, can't remember much?



The bouncers were called in when he was trying to turn the tap on for the beer after the bar had been closed down.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2007)

always good to put a face to a name, esp when their in such a state


----------



## CodeRed (May 7, 2007)

JasonL said:


> always good to put a face to a name, esp when their in such a state


 
yeah he wont be forgotten easily


----------



## Glimmerman (May 7, 2007)

Did he find his keys after they were thrown across the tent area :lol:


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

yeah someone found them, but i think we hid them from him again on purpose.


----------



## Scag (May 7, 2007)

Hey, did anyone get any good photos of the kellyville pets set ups, as i would like to check out the enclosures and prices etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigguy (May 7, 2007)

Looking at all the pics, it is obvious the expo was a roaring success, and everyone had a great time. What does interest me though from the pics there were heaps of animals out of cages. What happened to the strong OPMV protocols we were promised would be adhered too.


----------



## Glimmerman (May 7, 2007)

There were exhibited animals being walked around that went no where near the display animal pavilion. As far as I am aware Shane H was in charge of the quarantine room and the volunteers had washing facilities available.


----------



## Chimera (May 7, 2007)

The only snakes I saw over the 3 days out of enclosures were the Bredli near DoLittle and the ones in the show pit that was setup. There were a handful of monitors that were taken out for the public to look at.

I think in all honesty I would be concerned with how close all the show animals enclosures were to each other, but then again it hasn't been proven that OPMV can be transferred by water droplets in breath


----------



## zulu (May 7, 2007)

*re frog*



JasonL said:


> Anthony? I was referring to Shane Blacks (owner) bagging techniques on Sunday arvo.


Yeh jason,ive watched shane handle a big taipan like that at his house a while back,i kept my distance,they used blokes like shane in the US ranger battalions in the normandy landings


----------



## CodeRed (May 7, 2007)

gillsy said:


> yeah someone found them, but i think we hid them from him again on purpose.


 
last I saw them they were submerged at the bottom of a schooner of beer .. wonder if the alarm thingo still works


----------



## grimbeny (May 7, 2007)

Chris1 i saw u had other pictures from the expo, are you holding out?


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I'm surprised Mr Bredli hasn't mentioned how he found the BBQ, can't remember much?


 
That's right Jason, i can't remember much at all, funny that.. 




GreenWillow said:


> :lol: Oh dear! He was rather intoxicated, wasn't he. With any luck he won't remember meeting me!


 
Now come on GreenWillow, i wasn't that drunk, of course i remember you! :lol: 


I ended up getting my keys back the next day. No sign of my wallet though.


----------



## the_brad (May 7, 2007)

thats halarious you got that drunk at the expo mrbredli! i met up with mates there saturday morning then when to the pup, if i had known people where drinking there i would have got there later n made an idiot of myself instead of the pup!


----------



## GreenWillow (May 7, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Now come on GreenWillow, i wasn't that drunk, of course i remember you! :lol:


You should!! You kept telling me my beautiful shiny goldish/green jacket was too fancy for a herp gathering


----------



## CodeRed (May 7, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> You should!! You kept telling me my beautiful shiny goldish/green jacket was too fancy for a herp gathering


 

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

Too fancy for the social event of the year? That doesn't sound like something i'd say. Not whilst i'm sober anyway..


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

the_brad said:


> thats halarious you got that drunk at the expo mrbredli! i met up with mates there saturday morning then when to the pup, if i had known people where drinking there i would have got there later n made an idiot of myself instead of the pup!


 
I did both mate, started at the Tav, went to the expo, went back to the Tav, got kicked out of there, went to the expo (bbq), and well it all gets a bit blurry from there.


----------



## olivehydra (May 7, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> You should!! You kept telling me my beautiful shiny goldish/green jacket was too fancy for a herp gathering



I think the colours on my computer must be playing up?


----------



## the_brad (May 7, 2007)

yeh i fell out of bed at 3 in the morning and couldnt stan up, then woundered what was wrong with me? then i remembered i had been boozen on for the last 20 odd hours! ill have to join you at the next one! ha ha


----------



## TrueBlue (May 7, 2007)

good to see mrbredli had a good time, even if he didnt remember much of it. hahaha.


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

I don't think i'll be allowed to the next one. :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (May 7, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> I think the colours on my computer must be playing up?


What would you call it??? Copper? Shiny olive???


----------



## hugsta (May 7, 2007)

Lucky for Mr Bredli he didn't get thrown out...........on two occassions...:shock:  

And as for Greenwillow, she was a rude pushy......um person. So she said anyway.  I thought she was quie nice though.

I had a pretty good night on Saturday, I think there were a few drunk people floating about though......:shock: . No, I wasn't one of them, I don't drink. 

All in all it was an awesome weekend, met a lot of people for the first time and a lot more I hadn't seen in ages.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Lucky for Mr Bredli he didn't get thrown out...........on two occassions...:shock:


 
Shhhh...


----------



## hugsta (May 7, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Bryony (May 7, 2007)

So did the beanie bandit get charged or just chucked out?


----------



## ihaveherps (May 7, 2007)

Bryony said:


> So did the beanie bandit get charged or just chucked out?



Dont know, but Im trying to get an A.V.O against the person who attacked my nipples though !


----------



## Rennie (May 7, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Dont know, but Im trying to get an A.V.O against the person who attacked my nipples though !



What kind of feral would go near your nipples?


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

Don't drink Daz, isn't that a beer in your hand in Neph's photos.


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

Yeah there was another almost punch up on Sunday afternoon.

I can't believe how immature people are,


----------



## CodeRed (May 7, 2007)

Geeze, I always miss out on the fun bits. 
Anyone we know?


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

mis deamor


----------



## Glimmerman (May 7, 2007)

I don't drink either Huggie :lol: Eeye twas a goodnite

I think there would have been a few AVO's that nite...all on the 1person trying to pinch the _nippli erectus_ hey mis deamor :lol:


----------



## expansa1 (May 7, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> What would you call it??? Copper? Shiny olive???




I met you on Saturday and now realise that I must be colour blind!
Nice meeting you though Greenwillow.


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2007)

Meeting you on Saturday was one of my highlights Craig. I wish you all the luck in the world with your breeding efforts and with your attempts to save the Mary River Turtle. I'll take you up on your offer to visit the river sometime in the near future and i'll definately grab a pair of Painted Turtles from you next season. You're a top bloke.

Brendon


----------



## Wrasse (May 7, 2007)

I had a wonderful time 

I enjoyed the Expo immensely, the stall displays were very well presented and animal enclosures and inhabitants, particularly the Keelbacks and the Macleays, the Green Tree Python babies (so delicate), Buttercup the albino Olive as well as Tinkerbell and Princess the Olive Pythons were so exciting to see. The monitor that was being shown around was amazing to see and I just wanted to pick it up, wrap it in a baby blanket and carry it around with me! What a sooky little monitor and so well behaved. Giant claws were wrapped tenderly in the delicate gold necklaces worn by the handler, and not a link got broken !!

Catching up with old friends, long time unseen and meeting the new faces behind the names, and getting to know them better was a heap of fun, all through the Expo and at the BBQ too. Many very knowledgeable people there that were a joy to speak with. It was great to see a good contingent of Queenslanders there too.

The volunteers that scurried around, quietly doing their jobs all seemed to be having a wonderful time and we all very happy to stop and explain the intricacies of the animal they were attending to. I certainly hope the volunteers got their fair share of recognition for an event smoothly handled.

I would hope that next time, given the attendance this time around, the crowds could have a little more space to move in and seats, food and beverages may be more plentiful. I imagine at this time the large crowd may have been a little bit of a pleasant shock.

It would have been wonderful to see a few of the other breeders there. A banner or two, with photos of some of their animals and business cards for prospective purchasers to pick up and pocket for the next season, would have no doubt been a boon to their business also.

Thank you so much to the people that made this weekend possible for me. I had a really good time and your hospitality was sparkling. You know who you are.


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> I don't drink either Huggie :lol: Eeye twas a goodnite
> 
> I think there would have been a few AVO's that nite...all on the 1person trying to pinch the _nippli erectus_ hey mis deamor :lol:



Hey I still have the bump on my head, and a few scars to prove i was dropped from a 1m


----------



## ihaveherps (May 7, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Hey I still have the bump on my head, and a few scars to prove i was dropped from a 1m



at birth?


----------



## freerider (May 8, 2007)

Ah was that you hugsta that I was talking to late friday afternoon whilst the Laccie was trying to escape ( I was was the fella in the black shirt standing next to the enclosure?) Havent met many people from here and don't know who I talked too?


----------



## Glimmerman (May 8, 2007)

I found these on my phone. I don't even remember taking them (hence the quality) the peole in them know who they are. 

Is this the after from your bruise Gils :lol:

It was nice to actually meet you too Wrasse


----------



## MrBredli (May 8, 2007)

Crikey! That guy with the green cap looks like he's had 10 too many! :shock:


----------



## Glimmerman (May 8, 2007)

Nahhhh - That was just after he tried milking the beer tap *after *it had been turned off :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (May 8, 2007)

Oh, so he obviously hadn't had enough then? :lol:


----------



## expansa1 (May 8, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Meeting you on Saturday was one of my highlights Craig. I wish you all the luck in the world with your breeding efforts and with your attempts to save the Mary River Turtle. I'll take you up on your offer to visit the river sometime in the near future and i'll definately grab a pair of Painted Turtles from you next season. You're a top bloke.
> 
> Brendon



Cheers Brendon, it was nice meeting you and your lovely girlfriend as well!


----------



## gillsy (May 8, 2007)

No thats when Herpies got me on the ground... was always wondering about him.

Daz dropped me over ont he side near where teh food was.


----------



## Kratos (May 8, 2007)

So did anyone see the Thorny Devil open its eyes? or even move?
I had a great time so many awsome reptiles that i want to own some day

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## grimbeny (May 8, 2007)

I didnt see it move, and in all the pics it is in the same position as when i saw it. Maybe it was a bit stressed out or cold. Does any one know who it belongs to?


----------



## Kratos (May 8, 2007)

I got told it was on loan from alice springs dessert park. I kept coming back to it all day and it didnt move once, not even a blink


----------



## grimbeny (May 8, 2007)

Ah kool, i thought it may have been the one from the darling harbour reptile place. It was pretty lucky getting to see it then i guess. They r pretty rare even in the zoological community.


----------



## MrSpike (May 8, 2007)

My biggest highlight of the whole show... Thanks again Craig and Gab!!


----------



## Rennie (May 8, 2007)

You look so excited too Spike! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrSpike (May 8, 2007)

Rennie said:


> You look so excited too Spike! :lol: :lol:



Nooo... he took the photo at the moment I realized I wet myself with excitement!:lol:


----------



## Mork (May 8, 2007)

u sure u wet urself with excitement? im sure that there were some guys in the background...forget their names...i'll go check Morelia for them.


----------



## MrSpike (May 8, 2007)

Mork said:


> u sure u wet urself with excitement? im sure that there were some guys in the background...forget their names...i'll go check Morelia for them.



Nah but there was a nice crowd to the left.. ever heard of sarcasm? always someone who ruin's a small joke.


----------



## COOP (May 8, 2007)

Great expo, would love to volunteer for the next one, whenever that is. New to all this but learnt alot


----------



## Mayo (May 8, 2007)

I want one in Brissie, with the roaring success of this one surly they can bring it upto us. There has been a lot of intrest shown by QLD members, and after doing the last one they have done it once and will have learnt some new tricks to make the next one better.


----------



## MrBredli (May 8, 2007)

COOP said:


> Great expo, would love to volunteer for the next one, whenever that is. New to all this but learnt alot


 
Yeah me too, I'll serve the drinks! :lol:


----------



## COOP (May 8, 2007)

were you the one sucking the tap dry?


----------



## MrBredli (May 8, 2007)

Trying to, yes.


----------



## COOP (May 8, 2007)

nice, at least you will be remembered lol


----------



## MrBredli (May 8, 2007)

Yep, mission accomplised... well and truly! :lol:


----------



## Jozz (May 9, 2007)

I drove from the riverland for the conference and expo. I had a great time!!! Learnt alot and met a few people. (Both my brothers live in Sydney, so it was good to see them too!) 

Did anyone actually see the ant hill python? I looked a few times and couldn't see it???


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 9, 2007)

Jozz said:


> I drove from the riverland for the conference and expo. I had a great time!!! Learnt alot and met a few people. (Both my brothers live in Sydney, so it was good to see them too!)
> 
> Did anyone actually see the ant hill python? I looked a few times and couldn't see it???


Yep, I saw it!
Here's a pic of my son mimicking one of the monitors, pretty funny. I guess you had to be there, he crouched down with everyone watching him on all fours with head looking up, like the boy in the background, he's 5 and a nutbag. Good day had by all!


----------



## FAY (May 9, 2007)

Jozz, just downloading some pics...will put a couple up of the anthill


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 9, 2007)

scm1 said:


> Yep, I saw it!
> Here's a pic of my son mimicking one of the monitors, pretty funny. I guess you had to be there, he crouched down with everyone watching him on all fours with head looking up, like the boy in the background, he's 5 and a nutbag. Good day had by all!



haha, nice one.
what sort of monitor is it?


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 9, 2007)

love the pics i love the thorny devil its cool!!


----------



## gillsy (May 9, 2007)

Yeah i saw the ant hill, but mind you I had a look at it after it was bagged on sunday night.

Looks exactly like a patternless children's x stimsons yearling.


----------



## inthegrass (May 9, 2007)

i went on sunday, thought it was very well done, congratulations to all concerned.
arrived back in bundaberg today. will see if i have any pics worth posting.
cheers


----------



## Hickson (May 10, 2007)

Haven't been on-line all week, otherwise I would have posted these sooner:

Anthill Python






Boyd's





Keelback





Pignose hatchling





and a weird, almost patternless bluetongue





more pics in my gallery at http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=54090 and go to the sub-album titled "Expo 2007"




Hix


----------



## Camo (May 10, 2007)

Love that bluetongue. 

Cameron


----------



## Nikki. (May 13, 2007)

cool so did i


----------



## JJS. (May 18, 2007)

Flew up from melb for the expo and conference. Thought it was very interesting, well worth it. Did anyone from APS go to the conference?


----------



## Jozz (May 18, 2007)

I drove up from the Riverland for it. The conference was great! I was pretty quiet though - didn't talk to anyone....


----------



## Moonfox (Sep 8, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Yea does anyone know if the prize has been drawn yet? I went yesterday and took some photos. I at first thought the bredli was fake becaus it was just sitting there coiled up and little kids were running up and patting it and stuff and it was totally un responcive plus there didnt seem to be anyone watching it. The perentie their actually got out of its enclosure through a hole in the bottom. This little kid saw it happen and no one was listening to him except his dad and then the dad said to the guy who is holding it in the picture u better have a look under that enclosure becaus other wise your going to loose that goanna. Overall i think it was a pretty good day.


Hey, sorry to bump, but what type of monitor is that in the second photo? I loved him since I saw him - so pretty! How big do they get? (Post is on page 4, post number 57)


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 8, 2007)

Moonfox,
the lizard in that picture is a juvenile Perentie Monitor. They are Australia's largest lizard and adults grow longer than 2 metres. They can be kept in NSW on a class 2 licence and are only recommended for really keen monitor fans as they take up a lot of room and need to be kept very hot. As for price tag expect it to be around $2000-$3000 each.
Hope this helps
Tiliqua


----------



## Moonfox (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks. Lol, there goes that idea. Not sure I'm ready for a two metre long lizard right now .


----------

